# How's your BLD Times after 8-10 Solves? (BLD Problems)



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 19, 2014)

I was doing BLD the other day,When I found out that after 6-7 Solves my Times worsened..How are your times for memo after 8-10 Solves?Anyone else facing this problem?Anyone who could give solutions for these problems?


----------



## A Leman (Jan 19, 2014)

Kesava Kirupa said:


> I was doing BLD the other day,When I found out that after 6-7 Solves my Times worsened..How are your times for memo after 8-10 Solves?Anyone else facing this problem?Anyone who could give solutions for these problems?



It normally takes 5-12 solves for me to warm up. It always takes me some time to find a good balance between vividness and think ahead because some days are better than others and I don't always know when I will have a "good" day. For example, I know that it will take adjusting the next time I do 3bld because I have not done a solve since Jan 9. 

It's normal for your times to slow down when you are tired. Just practice more and the amount that you can do before feeling tired will become much better. Also, think about eating or drinking water when you start to feel tired. The break will help. I am probably one of the worst offenders of the next piece of advice but try to stay stress free while you are practicing because it will only hurt your accuracy/times. BLD is meant to be FUN.


----------



## aashritspidey (Jan 19, 2014)

BLD is one place where i can give advice  Ur times are bound to get slower after say 5-7 solves.. because ur mind starts to get tired.. Take a 15 minute break after every 5 solves or so..


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 19, 2014)

A Leman said:


> It normally takes 5-12 solves for me to warm up. It always takes me some time to find a good balance between vividness and think ahead because some days are better than others and I don't always know when I will have a "good" day. For example, I know that it will take adjusting the next time I do 3bld because I have not done a solve since Jan 9.
> 
> It's normal for your times to slow down when you are tired. Just practice more and the amount that you can do before feeling tired will become much better. Also, think about eating or drinking water when you start to feel tired. The break will help. I am probably one of the worst offenders of the next piece of advice but try to stay stress free while you are practicing because it will only hurt your accuracy/times. BLD is meant to be FUN.


Yeah..I guess I'll do that..


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 19, 2014)

aashritspidey said:


> BLD is one place where i can give advice  Ur times are bound to get slower after say 5-7 solves.. because ur mind starts to get tired.. Take a 15 minute break after every 5 solves or so..


Yeah I guess breaks will work..


----------



## TDM (Jan 19, 2014)

My times definitely worsened in the first few solves. I DNFed solves 2-4, but for solves 5-7 (my only Mo3 so far, even though I'm now sub-4...) my times started at 13, then worsened to 15, then 16. Definitely take breaks every few solves. At first, maybe every solve or two. You'll eventually be able to do more solves without breaks as you improve.


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> My times definitely worsened in the first few solves. I DNFed solves 2-4, but for solves 5-7 (my only Mo3 so far, even though I'm now sub-4...) my times started at 13, then worsened to 15, then 16. Definitely take breaks every few solves. At first, maybe every solve or two. You'll eventually be able to do more solves without breaks as you improve.


Then I guess I got to practice...And do more solves..


----------

